# Knock-off Thermopen $10.18 w/Prime



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Knock off Thermapen for cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Thermometer-…/…/ref=sr_1_1…

Digital
Use code THERMO51 to get it for 10.18.

Just ordered one!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2015)

To bad I just bought a thermowand.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

Let me know how it works. I have been unwilling to spend the money for a thermapen (even though I really want one).

That one says 4 seconds which is not as fast as a thermapen but is probably still fast enough.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

The way I see it it's the difference between 3 seconds and 4. With the thermopen coming in at almost $100, I ain't complaining about that 1 second. 

I looked through the reviews and they are pretty darn positive. I'm definitely looking forward to getting it and giving it a go.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 14, 2015)

Well at that price it is worth trying so I just ordered it (and with Prime I can always return it).

Thanks @rgautheir20420  for the tip.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Absolutely! I'm cheap...and still wouldn't spring for the $25 ones that everyone posted about before. I can do $10


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.  Just ordered 2 so I can have an extra one out in my shop where I do my smoking.  Now I don't need to run to the kitchen yelling for the Thermapen.    Hopefully it is  close to being as accurate as the pen.   The extra one for a neighbor.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Craig, glad you got in on it. From the reviews I was reading it was within 1 degree of the thermopen that it was tested against for those customers.


----------



## mummel (Apr 14, 2015)

Whats wrong with the Weber 6492 for $10?

Edit: NM, I saw the readout times of the Weber.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 14, 2015)

Seen that a few weeks ago and figured it might be worth trying....now i just might!


----------



## backyardsmokin (Apr 14, 2015)

I just snagged one for myself.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad to hear guys!


----------



## mburnet6 (Apr 14, 2015)

Too bad you can only use the code once...


----------



## mummel (Apr 19, 2015)

I ended up getting one of these.  Did the boil test (stuck it into an electric kettle with boiling water).  It takes a couple of seconds to read, maybe 5-6 seconds.  The temp read 215F which isnt too bad.  However, it feels really cheap.  I'm sure if you drop it off the side of your grill it's going to shatter or stop working.

All in all, does the job but probably worth $10.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 20, 2015)

I used mine while smoking this weekend. Temps were pretty darn close and the times were fast. I am happy with the $10 investment but now that the sale is over I probably would not spend $20 for it.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's my review 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...eap-instant-read-therms-thermowand-vs-palermo


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got one of these and used it last night. Did chicken breasts. All cooked to 165 IT and perfect. Love this tool...


----------



## mummel (Apr 21, 2015)

I made some burgers on the weekend.  The grill must have been too hot because the probe said they were done and it have only been like 5-10 minutes.  I cut one open and bam, they were ready.  I would not have noticed if it wasnt for this gizmo.  We had guests so it saved my butt.   Good tool to have for $10, but its VERY cheaply made.  If I drop it, it's done.


----------



## jonf (Apr 23, 2015)

Promo code expired..


----------

